# VW 2.5 Mighty timing chain



## Alpha27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi folks,

I'm about to do the timing chain on my jetta '06 2.5 (usual rattle 100k miles, and I have to do the upper pan seal)

So I want to know if its complicated to remove the engine and if I absolutly need tool to lock the cam and crankshaft ?

I can order the tool from AST , i'm working in a auto part store but I want to know if I can the job without ?

I'm also looking for the torque to bolt the upper pan to the engine block.

Thank You guys


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

the crank and cam locking tools are a must


----------



## Alpha27 (Jul 23, 2013)

a must or a necessity ?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Alpha27 said:


> a must or a necessity ?


a must and a necessity since they mean the same thing. :thumbup:


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

Think about it. Do you want smileys on the top of your pistons when the valves meet them because they are out of sync? If your answer is yes, you don't need it.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

When you do the job, mind taking photos and doing a DIY writeup? Decided to keep our Rabbit and I think I want to do the timing chain around the 150k mark. Bentley manual is of no help.


----------



## Blkzilla (Jul 24, 2008)

I thought since it was a chain it never needed to be serviced. Does anyone have a video of what a timing chain rattle sounds like?


----------



## pjohn221 (Sep 27, 2008)

Blkzilla said:


> I thought since it was a chain it never needed to be serviced. Does anyone have a video of what a timing chain rattle sounds like?


anyone? i would also like to know the sound and signs of failing timing chain, thanks!


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

pjohn221 said:


> anyone? i would also like to know the sound and signs of failing timing chain, thanks!


That makes two of us.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm not mechanic, but when I had mine rebuilt due to the timing slipping it sounded like a couple marbles being swished around in a coffee can. There were codes to go along with it indicating misfire too, if that helps.


----------



## Blkzilla (Jul 24, 2008)

That does aquino, at least for me. Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

i know that there are some videos around here, but also look at You Tube. In general people say it sounds like marbles and a rough engine sound. I had the issue two years ago but decided to replace the engine as it didn't want to start, but there are people that replace the timing with a new kit.


----------



## Alpha27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Update, it was not my timing chain but my vacum pump that was making the rattle. I remove my pump to install a block off plate but when a start the car damn it was much quieter ! So no chain to do for me now !! I can barely hear the chain now and since a chain is louder than a belt I will wait .

cheers !


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Just ordered a block off plate from IE hope this quiets things down, no CEL from anything timing related so I am feeling pretty confident this will solve things.:thumbup:


----------



## poonpower (Jun 6, 2012)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> Just ordered a block off plate from IE hope this quiets things down, no CEL from anything timing related so I am feeling pretty confident this will solve things.:thumbup:


What does the block off plate do? I just read on another threat that our vacuum pumps are prone to leaking. Maybe thats where my extremely slow leak is coming from.


----------

